# Where do you tend to put on weight?



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm just wondering...I've seen girls with all sorts of different types of bellies...my questions are...

_Note: Cut genetics out of the picture for the moment...I know it is a huge factor, but I'm just wondering if there are others that might influence as well._

What tends to dictate where you gain weight?

Does gaining weight rapidly determine anything?

Do specific types of foods tend to go to different places?

What makes the difference from a few fat squishy rolls, and a round firm looking belly?

When you lose weight does it go the same places if you regain, or does it go to different places?

What difference does purposely gaining make as compared with just putting on weight accidentally?

Are there any girls who tend to put on weight mostly in their tummy?

How rotund does a woman have to be before she starts waddling?

Does height play a major factor?

Does pregnancy make a woman more likely to put on weight in her abdominal region?

Does sitting on your butt tend to make you gain there?

These are just some of the questions that've been stewing in my head. I figured I'd ask and see what everyone else thought on the matter.

Take care.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 25, 2007)

Im big all over but when my weight is in the attic I tend to carry it in my lower belly area. Some call it an apron.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 25, 2007)

I tend to put on weight at Rusty's Frozen Custard.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 25, 2007)

> Does gaining weight rapidly determine anything?



No, save more stretch marks.


```
Do specific types of foods tend to go to different places?
```

No,



> What makes the difference from a few fat squishy rolls, and a round firm looking belly?



Genetics. Also position. And pregnancy. And how much undigested food is inside of you.



> When you lose weight does it go the same places if you regain, or does it go to different places?



Fat distributes the same way unless there's a hormonal change.



> What difference does purposely gaining make as compared with just putting on weight accidentally?



Temporarily bigger waistline more quickly. (Increased intake, more undigested food in you, bigger waistline.)



> Are there any girls who tend to put on weight mostly in their tummy?



Sure.



> How rotund does a woman have to be before she starts waddling?



1) Women don't like being called "rotund" or having their gait described as a waddle. 

2) What do you mean by "how rotund?"



> Does height play a major factor?



In what? Being fat?



> Does pregnancy make a woman more likely to put on weight in her abdominal region?



It weakens the muscles there and can make things look more flabby. If anything, excess produced estrogen would make her gain in her hips, thighs, and breasts.



> Does sitting on your butt tend to make you gain there?



No.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 25, 2007)

This is some prime jack off material thread.

Seriously. It is different for everyone. Don't play stupid.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 25, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> This is some prime jack off material thread.
> 
> Seriously. It is different for everyone. Don't play stupid.



Off topic:

I need pictures of your penis. And your friends' penises.

For a science project.

ETA: Wank material is cool on the Weight Board. However, I think there are ways to elicit sexier answers than, y'know, the scientific approach. Hell, why not say, "I think it's pretty hot when a girl is fat and lazy and gains because of it. Anyone got a sedentary job that's made them fatter?" and so on.

One major problem I think with men and women discussing sexuality is that a lot of times one marginalizes or objectifies the other. Guys successful with the objects of their desire tend to approach them on the human level.

I could tell lots of hot, "fat" stories if this was what he was getting at. IE, one of my coworkers is constantly "dieting," but forever eating at her desk, like two or three Lean Cuisines, Cheezits, coffee with cream, always these things with a particularly "rich" and delicious smell. And she savours them in an interesting way and is slowly gaining from being midsized to being officially fat. I could tell more, but I shouldn't deviate from the intention of the thread.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 25, 2007)

> This is some prime jack off material thread.





> Off topic:
> 
> I need pictures of your penis. And your friends' penises.
> 
> ...



She put it better than I could...

This thread really is about curiousity about the female form, and not sexuality...get your mind out of the gutter dude.

If I wanted to 'wank' or 'jack off' I'd look through the paysite section. Thanks.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 25, 2007)

Note to self: Never be sardonic again. Ever. ><


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 25, 2007)

If I gain weight, I NOTICE it in my belly/breasts first- so I tend to think I gain it there first- however, I just might not notice it on other areas as quickly.
I am an appleshape for the most part, btw. However, I do gain it in other areas, too.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 25, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> 1) Women don't like being called "rotund" or having their gait described as a waddle.



Rotund ... That word ...

........

Plus, the day I waddle is the day I call fucking Jenny Craig. I don't ever want to waddle. If other women like it, fine, but I don't want to.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 25, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Rotund ... That word ...
> 
> ........
> 
> Plus, the day I waddle is the day I call fucking Jenny Craig. I don't ever want to waddle. If other women like it, fine, but I don't want to.



*Throws hats at Tooz's feet.*

You can be bought. I know it.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 25, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> *Throws hats at Tooz's feet.*
> 
> You can be bought. I know it.



Maybe, but it sure as hell ain't with hats!

I mean, uh...NO, I CANNOT BE BOUGHT.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 25, 2007)

I can be...bought that is...but it would require lots and lots of persuasion...of the wily feminine kind.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 25, 2007)

Argh, I can't rep TSL OR Tooz right now. I am sad.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 25, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Argh, I can't rep TSL OR Tooz right now. I am sad.



Then rep me


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 25, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I tend to put on weight at Rusty's Frozen Custard.



OMG..Now I'm craving Rusty's..


DAMMIT..lol


One summer they had a different flavor everyday..and OMG I totally fell in love with their Lemon. Usually..I get a turtle..or just a concrete with bananas and pecans.



mmm Rusty's..lol


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 25, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> OMG..Now I'm craving Rusty's..
> 
> 
> DAMMIT..lol
> ...



Is Rusty's similar to Culver's because if so, OMG is that stuff amazing creamy goodness!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 25, 2007)

I have never had frozen custard. Need more information.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 25, 2007)

XC gave me big thighs and hips, and a nice butt (for a whitey). 


But.....it was XC. DA DEVIL.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 25, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Note to self: Never be sardonic again. Ever. ><



please do...i enjoy your posts too much to try to find any others to admire from afar.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 25, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Note to self: Never be sardonic again. Ever. ><



But who will I live in my tin can with? 

Oh. We're not talking about sardines, are we?

and PS: Why can't you still be in Tennessee? I wanted to go to Bonnaroo as an excuse to see you! And, you know, engage in debauchery in the giant hippie-fest that is Bonnaroo.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 25, 2007)

love dubh said:


> But who will I live in my tin can with?
> 
> Oh. We're not talking about sardines, are we?
> 
> and PS: Why can't you still be in Tennessee? I wanted to go to Bonnaroo as an excuse to see you! And, you know, engage in debauchery in the giant hippie-fest that is Bonnaroo.



Come to Rainbow this year instead! It's in Cali!


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I can't answer all of these, but here are a few.


> What tends to dictate where you gain weight?


My skin. 



> What difference does purposely gaining make as compared with just putting on weight accidentally?


I didn't try to gain weight, but I sure didn't try to stop either.  I've been fat all my life, and I just let my body decide how fat it wants to be, so it just feels natural.



> Does height play a major factor?


Yes. I'm 6ft tall, so I have more fat storage capacity. I weigh 450lb, but from a moderate distance I probably look the same size as a woman who is 5ft6 and only 350lb.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Apr 25, 2007)

Where I tend to gain weight at is my Stomach and my thighs. I'm debating if I want to get a Breast Reduction because I was Googling about the Recovery Process and some of that information was too much for my to even understand so I'm not really gun ho for the whole Breast Surgery I don't have a high tolerance for Pain


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Apr 25, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I'm just wondering...I've seen girls with all sorts of different types of bellies...my questions are...



Wait, didn't you leave, two weeks ago, never to return? Didn't you make some declarations too, or something?

U CAN LOG ON, BUT U CAN NEVER LOG OFF MUHUHUHUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ash (Apr 25, 2007)

Dude, everyone knows that all fat people put weight on at the buffet!

I'm actually posting from there right now! But now I'm pissed that I had to put down my giant roasted turkey leg so that I could type this. 

Ashley mad! Ashley SMASH!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 25, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Dude, everyone knows that all fat people put weight on at the buffet!
> 
> I'm actually posting from there right now! But now I'm pissed that I had to put down my giant roasted turkey leg so that I could type this.
> 
> Ashley mad! Ashley SMASH!



ur so LARDge


----------



## love dubh (Apr 25, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Dude, everyone knows that all fat people put weight on at the buffet!
> 
> I'm actually posting from there right now! But now I'm pissed that I had to put down my giant roasted turkey leg so that I could type this.
> 
> Ashley mad! Ashley SMASH!



Type? Pfft. We ALL know your fingers are entirely too fat to type. You poked the keyboard with the other end of the spoon, you know. the end that wasn't heaped with pudding and permanently affixed to your mouth.


----------



## chickadee (Apr 25, 2007)

I gain weight in my boobs and my stomach. Genetics.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 26, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Dude, everyone knows that all fat people put weight on at the buffet!
> 
> I'm actually posting from there right now! But now I'm pissed that I had to put down my giant roasted turkey leg so that I could type this.
> 
> Ashley mad! Ashley SMASH!



mmmmmm, turkey. :eat2:


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 26, 2007)

I put on weight in my second chin, I believe. Or maybe I don't put on fat there, it just is fat. After that, I think just my words get weighty. 

Was that the sexy answer you were looking for, Zain? Sexy male chin fat?


----------



## Mack27 (Apr 26, 2007)

Its mostly genetics, though I have read that diets high in transfats promote weight gain around the midsection, in monkeys anyway. So I suppose if you wanted to gain weight around your midsection and go for more of an "apple" shape, you could eat 10 cheap sticks of margarine a day (loaded with transfats) and stay away from the more expensive margarine in the tubs because they've mostly gotten rid of the transfats in those. Eating 10 cheap sticks of margarine a day could take years off of your life too.


----------



## Deepfriedness (Apr 26, 2007)

I put my weight on several VHS tapes, for storage and later retrieval if needed.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 26, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> I put on weight in my second chin, I believe. Or maybe I don't put on fat there, it just is fat. After that, I think just my words get weighty.
> 
> Was that the sexy answer you were looking for, Zain? Sexy male chin fat?



Why yes, yes it was Dr. Wilson look-a-like. 






Actually it wasn't at all P


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 26, 2007)

Mack27 said:


> Its mostly genetics, though I have read that diets high in transfats promote weight gain around the midsection, in monkeys anyway. So I suppose if you wanted to gain weight around your midsection and go for more of an "apple" shape, you could eat 10 cheap sticks of margarine a day (loaded with transfats) and stay away from the more expensive margarine in the tubs because they've mostly gotten rid of the transfats in those. Eating 10 cheap sticks of margarine a day could take years off of your life too.



My dog won't eat margarine...thus neither do I.


----------



## kerrypop (Apr 26, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> My dog won't eat margarine...thus neither do I.



This was the argument I tried to use (replace margarine with green beans... peas... spinach... etc) when I was 5. It didn't work then....

I'm a "junk in the trunk" kinda girl... lots of butt and thighs. hooray!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 26, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> This was the argument I tried to use (replace margarine with green beans... peas... spinach... etc) when I was 5. It didn't work then....
> 
> I'm a "junk in the trunk" kinda girl... lots of butt and thighs. hooray!



Junk in the trunk=hot. :smitten: 

And as far as my argument for not eating margarine...I had butter growing up, and I'll have butter till the day I die...darn it! 

Oh, and my dog would eat anything...margarine is one of the few things she doesn't eat. Which is amazing.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 26, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I have never had frozen custard. Need more information.



OMG..it's so silky and smooth. I'm not an ice cream fan..but I could eat Frozen Custard all damn day..lol


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 26, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Type? Pfft. We ALL know your fingers are entirely too fat to type. You poked the keyboard with the other end of the spoon, you know. the end that wasn't heaped with pudding and permanently affixed to your mouth.



Poking it with a spoon? That's ridiculous. It would require that she stop eating. She's dictating it to a skinny person while chewing with her mouth full. If there's a response lag, it's because she sent the skinny person to refill her plate at the buffet.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 26, 2007)

Umm Misty are you saying they have Turtle flavored Custard?? Isn't it a bit musty???






MisticalMisty said:


> OMG..Now I'm craving Rusty's..
> 
> 
> DAMMIT..lol
> ...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 26, 2007)

Where do I put on weight??

My ears - it's the weirdest thing.:doh:


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (May 1, 2007)

I tend to gain weight in my breasts, upperarms, hips, ass, lower belly, and thighs. That being said, my belly will get bigger if I eat a lot of processed foods and meats. I do eat quite a bit but I crave (and eat) mostly breads, fish, vegetables, pastries, chocolate, candy, fruit, ice cream... so for the most part my diet consists of high fat high carbohydrate with not much meat but lots of fruits, vegetables and whole grains and uhh ice cream, cake, bagels with cream cheese, chocolate, pastries, donuts, quesadillas..... mmmm oooo i'm sooo chubby! I do think that his makes a difference in where my weight goes and also on my energy level. Since I have gotten bigger I may not be the fastest woman but I have a lot of endurance and I can exercise for long periods of time. It's not that my belly doesn't get bigger because it does but as long as I drink lots of water don't eat a whole bunch of processed foods my body stays very, very, very, very, porportionate... 


It's hard to not get huge (yet) when I love the idea of being huge..



ZainTheInsane said:


> I'm just wondering...I've seen girls with all sorts of different types of bellies...my questions are...
> 
> _Note: Cut genetics out of the picture for the moment...I know it is a huge factor, but I'm just wondering if there are others that might influence as well._
> 
> ...


----------



## ZainTheInsane (May 1, 2007)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> I tend to gain weight in my breasts, upperarms, hips, ass, lower belly, and thighs. That being said, my belly will get bigger if I eat a lot of processed foods and meats. I do eat quite a bit but I crave (and eat) mostly breads, fish, vegetables, pastries, chocolate, candy, fruit, ice cream... so for the most part my diet consists of high fat high carbohydrate with not much meat but lots of fruits, vegetables and whole grains and uhh ice cream, cake, bagels with cream cheese, chocolate, pastries, donuts, quesadillas..... mmmm oooo i'm sooo chubby! I do think that his makes a difference in where my weight goes and also on my energy level. Since I have gotten bigger I may not be the fastest woman but I have a lot of endurance and I can exercise for long periods of time. It's not that my belly doesn't get bigger because it does but as long as I drink lots of water don't eat a whole bunch of processed foods my body stays very, very, very, very, porportionate...
> 
> 
> It's hard to not get huge (yet) when I love the idea of being huge..



Awesome post! And definitely very cool


----------



## rainyday (May 1, 2007)

Throughout my 20's I was always wide and flat, and when I added weight it was mostly in my thighs and hips witih a bit in the boobs. I never had much of a belly, which given my size was kind of strange. Somewhere between 30 and 35 though, it "popped" and there's definitely one there now. When my weight fluctuates these days it shows up there as well below.


----------



## krystalltuerme (May 1, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Poking it with a spoon? That's ridiculous. It would require that she stop eating. She's dictating it to a skinny person while chewing with her mouth full. If there's a response lag, it's because she sent the skinny person to refill her plate at the buffet.



Roflcopter...I laughed so hard at this...damn funny


----------



## Caine (May 2, 2007)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> I tend to gain weight in my breasts, upperarms, hips, ass, lower belly, and thighs. That being said, my belly will get bigger if I eat a lot of processed foods and meats. I do eat quite a bit but I crave (and eat) mostly breads, fish, vegetables, pastries, chocolate, candy, fruit, ice cream... so for the most part my diet consists of high fat high carbohydrate with not much meat but lots of fruits, vegetables and whole grains and uhh ice cream, cake, bagels with cream cheese, chocolate, pastries, donuts, quesadillas..... mmmm oooo i'm sooo chubby! I do think that his makes a difference in where my weight goes and also on my energy level. Since I have gotten bigger I may not be the fastest woman but I have a lot of endurance and I can exercise for long periods of time. It's not that my belly doesn't get bigger because it does but as long as I drink lots of water don't eat a whole bunch of processed foods my body stays very, very, very, very, porportionate...
> 
> 
> It's hard to not get huge (yet) when I love the idea of being huge..



Girl, you sound like the kind of gal that can drive any man wild. Great description and way of getting your point said.


----------

